# Dovetail on a Picture frame ( 45 Degree Angle )



## woodaholic (Apr 17, 2009)

HEy guys im simply making a picture frame and would like the corners at the 45 to be dovetailed.. Is this possible and could you give me sum good tips.. Just picked up soome red oak for this and dont wanna mess it up.. Ill have to practice on sum scrap first.. I have the dovetail jig and stuff just dont know how to go about doing it right 

JAmes

ty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

It can be done with a 1/4" wide and a 8 deg. dovetail bit it's a bit tricky and you will need to make a holding jig ,to hold the parts flush and down to the router table top..

The jig= It's a backup block and a push block all in one...it's a bit harder if you run with the grain and down the 45 deg.cut but it's not to hard across the grain..but the key is the small dovetail bit because you don't have alot of stock to work with.. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-1-4-Shank...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:4|294:30

========




woodaholic said:


> HEy guys im simply making a picture frame and would like the corners at the 45 to be dovetailed.. Is this possible and could you give me sum good tips.. Just picked up soome red oak for this and dont wanna mess it up.. Ill have to practice on sum scrap first.. I have the dovetail jig and stuff just dont know how to go about doing it right
> 
> JAmes
> 
> ty


----------



## woodaholic (Apr 17, 2009)

bob,

Thanks for the reply.. I understand the dovetail bit part.. ( LOL ),, The holding jig tho i do not. Could you point me toward a tutorial or where i may find an example of the jig? thanks alot for ur help

JAmes


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI James

This is just one way and the jig to do it with, you can do it on the flat or on the 45 deg.angle,this is one of the best jig RWS sells ..

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

It can do many,many jobs...........



============




woodaholic said:


> bob,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.. I understand the dovetail bit part.. ( LOL ),, The holding jig tho i do not. Could you point me toward a tutorial or where i may find an example of the jig? thanks alot for ur help
> 
> JAmes


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Make a simple carriage as if you were cutting slots across the corners with a dado or saw blade. 
Gene


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Dovetail key mitres give a good strong joint. However, your original joint needs to be good. You don't want it coming apart as you pass the jug and frame through the router or saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

" You don't want it coming apart"

I use a bit of glue and pin nails ( 2 ea.) and it locks it up until I make the pass with the router bit..

=====


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Bob, where do you put the nails?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

They are so small it's hard to see them ( 23g) about the size of a desk staple 


You may be asking how do you put dovetails on the 45 deg cut..it's the dovetail locking type no nails needed for this joint  works great on picture frames,etc. across the grain or with the grain.

1/2" / 3/8" / 1/4" wide 12 deg.dovetail bit is needed and the pin/key/spline making bit..

======


----------

